# Strange chicken treats



## Jenmonroy (Oct 21, 2015)

Does anyone give their chickens weird treats? Sometimes I give mine sour candy, but not very sour.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't give mine candy, but I do give them kitchen scraps.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will have to think about that one..............

Oh yea. The hen in my avatar always has to share a glass of wine with me. She's such a wino!


----------



## trinastrinkets (Jan 3, 2016)

I grow your own meal worms


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How difficult is it to grow meal worms? Do they have to be inside?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I make my sick ones French Toast. Yum!


----------



## trinastrinkets (Jan 3, 2016)

Nanny they are super easy to grow. 
So here is what I did and they are coming along just great. I got a dark colored tub, drilled holes in the lid. I lined the bottom of the tub with about 4-6 inches of chicken feed(food source) and two potatoes cut into large cubes (water source). Then we added the mealworms which we bought on line and covered it all with a few layers of newspaper. That is all there is to it! They will go through their life cycle and reproduce. I also keep them in our utility closet because it is dark and a consistent temperature. You have to add more potatoes for water and add more food when needed. Pretty simple.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx! I'm a bit squeamish about bugs in my house! That and it's not really big enough to add anything else inside. Gramps digs them up in the woods frequently and the girls love them.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

When I live catch mice in the feed barn I will chunk'em to the chickens.... Wow, talk about a fight!!..The girls be lovin up on some fresh warm live mice.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a buddy who feeds them any edible waste. He has the best eggs ever.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i give my chickens pretty much anything in my garden that isn't fit for keeping. i especially like watching them fight through purple hull peas


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, I bet they love those peas!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> I have a buddy who feeds them any edible waste. He has the best eggs ever.


Yeah I give mine all left over "kitchen scraps", and like Rosco does...they get all the culled garden veggies.. I know it sounds weird but my Hens seem to love hot peppers (Cayenne) before they turn red....could be maybe why I never seem to have a worm or parasite problem...IDK?
Truth is..these birds eat just about anything...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

jn4, mine love jalapeños if I cut them in half!


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like a few of you were contemplating growing mealworms. I am wondering if you had any success? They are easy to grow but require some patience. If you would like to purchase instead please keep me in mind. I just recently started a company selling live mealworms grown on my property.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Someone on Facebook sent me a cool idea, it may have mentioned here. Use muffin cups and freeze corn in water, or peas or just about anything for a nice cold snack!


----------

